# Freeride/Downhill Rucksack



## Kapottmacha (22. April 2012)

Hallo!!
Suche einen Rucksack wo ich *aussen "gut" meinen Fullfacehelm befestigen* kann & vielleicht meine Protektoren(Protektoren,Knie,Schienbein kÃ¶nnen aber auch in den Rucksack).Vom Volumen her mÃ¼ssten 20l< wohl genÃ¼gen.Wasserdicht muss er auch nicht sein.Preis max 80â¬.Da ich max. 2h pro Tour unterwegs bin brauch ich kein grossen Rucksack.Im moment hÃ¤ngt mein Helm am Lenker wenn ich zu meiner Strecke hin/zurÃ¼ck fahre.Das stÃ¶rt mich schon iwie.Hab schon bei Fahrrad.de & Bike24 geschaut aber nicht wirklich was gefunden....

Kennt ihr nen Rucksack der meinen Kriterien entsprechen kÃ¶nnte??Dann los......

mfg Kapott


----------



## Deleted 224116 (22. April 2012)

Hi,
hab den hier:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004HKIFCE/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i01"]EVOC Rucksack CC 10L, 20x50x10: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

EVOC 10l, da kannste Klamotten reintun und es gibt eine extra Helmbefestigungsschlaufe zum herausziehen unten mit Reißverschluss.

Gibt auch EVOCs mit mehr Platz, 16l usw. ...

würde mich da mal umgucken bei Amazon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kapottmacha (22. April 2012)

Der schaut sehr gut aus ,danke für den Link!!!! Leider gibt es kein Foto was die Helmbefestigung zeigt.Sicher das da auch nen Fullfacehelm dranpasst?? Is das auch "stabil" nicht das die Halterung nach ein paar fahrten ausreisst.

mfg


----------



## machero (22. April 2012)

da haste um 1 Tag n schönes Schnäppchen verpasst (29,- euronen) 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/501000/cat/61


----------



## Kapottmacha (22. April 2012)

machero schrieb:


> da haste um 1 Tag n schönes Schnäppchen verpasst (29,- euronen)
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/501000/cat/61




manchmal sollte man gewisse sachen einfach nicht wissen


----------



## machero (22. April 2012)

Kopf hoch und am Ball bleiben!

Hab die Tage auch endlich meinen Dakine NOMAD geschossen


----------



## d-lo (22. April 2012)

Schau dir mal die evoc freeride/trail Rucksäcke an: hier klicken
Hab den mit 30l und bin sehr zufrieden, integrierter Rückenprotektor und ist sehr angenehm zu tragen.


----------



## robertmeier (22. April 2012)

GrÃ¼Ãe 
ich wÃ¼rde dir einen Burton Rucksack empfehlen sie haben auÃen schnallen fÃ¼r Skate oder Snowboard dort lÃ¤sst sich jedoch auch ein Helm gut befestigen sie sind sehr Preiswert jedoch musst du schauen die guten ab 60 â¬ sind dann auch richtig bequem...


----------



## Deleted 140574 (22. April 2012)

http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...ps/Vaude/Products/10261/SubProducts/102610970


----------



## Langer82 (22. April 2012)

Falls dir XL passen sollte wirst du ihn nirgends gÃ¼nstiger finden (laut google ^^)

Evoc Freeride Trail 20L Blau/WeiÃ 79,95 â¬

http://www.dertrail.de/Evoc-Freerid...tionTopicID_211/shop_art_id/210/tpl/dt_detail

und falls du es noch nicht gesehen haben solltest die dinger haben einen rÃ¼ckenprotektor. hatte letztens einen auf und fands sehr bequem. Ã¼berleg auch schon mir einen zu bestellen


----------



## DerDuke83 (23. April 2012)

Super Preis, aber ist glaube ich das Vorjahresmodell.

Davon ab finde ich die aufgerufenen 130-160 für die aktuellen Modelle eine Frechheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (23. April 2012)

Kapottmacha schrieb:


> Der schaut sehr gut aus ,danke für den Link!!!! Leider gibt es kein Foto was die Helmbefestigung zeigt.Sicher das da auch nen Fullfacehelm dranpasst?? Is das auch "stabil" nicht das die Halterung nach ein paar fahrten ausreisst.
> 
> mfg



Also ich hab sie bisher nicht benutzt, es ist ein Reißverschlussfach, wo man die Schleife herausrollt. Finde es schon recht stabil vom Gefühl her, aber verwendet hab ichs halt noch nicht.
Es passt aber definitiv jeder Helm dran, egal ob Fullface oder normal.

Und ja der Rucksack ist das Vorjahresmodell, hatte den 2011 gekauft. Weiß nicht obs schon nen neuen gibt.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (23. April 2012)

Also ich nutze nun seit 2 jahren den Dakine Nomad (http://www.dakine-shop.de/products/...ksack-18L-inkl-3L-Trinksystem-Charcoal-O.html) super zufrieden damit!!

Kein wackeln vom Fullface, gut verarbeitet usw. würde ihn jederzeit nochmal kaufen!


----------



## Hofi86 (25. April 2012)

SchÃ¶n das nicht nur ich mich mit dem Thema befasse 

Ich habe in der 26 hinten den Deuter attack gesehen mit 20l hat den wer.

Reichen eigentlich 20l bei einem Rucksack?

Ich suche halt was anstÃ¤ndiges die evoc sehen ja nicht schlecht aus aber preislich liegen diese ja auch nicht unter dem deuter.

und noch eine frage macht eine Trinkblase sinn?

Beim Deuter kostet diese ja 20â¬ mehr

Mfg


----------



## hnx (25. April 2012)

Hofi86 schrieb:


> Schön das nicht nur ich mich mit dem Thema befasse
> 
> Ich habe in der 26 hinten den Deuter attack gesehen mit 20l hat den wer.
> 
> ...



Was brauchst denn alles unterwegs?

Ich habe in meinem 20l Evoc Rucksack alles drin was ich zur Reperatur am Bike oder Mensch brauche, zusätzlich Regen- oder feste Jacke, mind. 1l Flüssigkeit (Blase oder Flaschen), Handtuch, Ersatz: Handschuhe und Goggle-Glas. Danach ist noch genug Platz um z.B. Ellbogen- oder Knieschoner (Kombi Knie/Schienbein nimmt extrem viel Platz weg, habe ich daher immer am Körper, Rahmen oder an den äußeren Halterungen des Rucksacks) zu verstauen plus frische Kleidung und Zeug für eine Übernachtung.

Ob eine Trinkblase Sinn macht hängt von deinem Trinkverhalten ab. Wenn du dauerhaft kleine Mengen brauchst, dann 100%. Außerdem ist der Schlauch super bequem. Nachteil, der Geschmack verändert sich mit der Zeit (trotz Reinigung) [Es handelt sich bei meinen Blasen um die zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs immer aktuellen Versionen des Hydrapaks, also auch was z.B. Dakine verbaut, also keine alten Schläuche die schon 2-3 Jahre im Regal lagen].


----------



## Laphroaig10 (25. April 2012)

ich hab den Deuter Attack, bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Die Evoc hab ich mir auch angesehen, da war mir der Rücken für längere Touren zu warm.
Onkel Manuel hat einige Bilder vom Attack in seinem Album


----------



## Hofi86 (25. April 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Hüftgurt aus weil der ist ja hier nicht so Breit wie bei dem evoc.

Und auch mit dem platz bei den 20l gerade wenn man dan noch die trinkblase noch mit drin hat 

Ach man sooviele fragen gerade bei dem anschaffungspreis von über 130 euro

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (25. April 2012)

Pack doch einfach mal alle Sachen die du mitnehmen willst auf einen Haufen und vermess den dann. So kannst in etwa abschätzen, ob dir 20l reichen.
Der Evoc Freeride Trail 20l ist z.B. sehr "verspielt" aufgebaut. Viele kleine Taschen und Taschen/Netzfächer in Taschen. Mein Vaude Daytour 26 (26l ) dagegen sehr direkt, eine kleine Tasche für Geld, Handy und Sonnenbrille, der Rest muß ins Hauptfach.


----------



## Hofi86 (25. April 2012)

Naja wenn ich ne trinkblase mitnehme fällt ja das größte weg die Trinkflasche sonst nur Handy werkzeug etc. sooviel ist es ja nicht 20 l hört sich so klein an.

Für mich ist halt wichtig das er anständig sitzt....

Mfg


----------



## hnx (25. April 2012)

Hofi86 schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich ne trinkblase mitnehme fällt ja das größte weg die Trinkflasche sonst nur Handy werkzeug etc. sooviel ist es ja nicht 20 l hört sich so klein an.
> 
> Für mich ist halt wichtig das er anständig sitzt....
> 
> Mfg



Wenn du mit anständig "eng am Körper" meinst, ohne dabei auf eventuelle fehlende Atmungsaktivität am Rücken zu achten, dann ist der Evoc mit Rückenprotektor genau der richtige Rucksack. Besser hat bei meiner noch keiner gesessen.
Worauf man hinweisen muß, die Trinkblase geht beim Evoc in ein extra Fach, welches mit dem Protektorinnenleben geteilt wird. Es kommt dabei schonmal zu Ausbeulungen, zum Rücken hin, wenn man zeitgleich das Hauptfach vollpackt bzw. alles nach unten stopft ohne der Blase Platz zu lassen.

20l ist genau die richtige Größe für einen Tag, imho.


----------



## nahetalmoves (25. April 2012)

Moin,

also ich kann den Dakine Nomad sehr empfehlen. Habe den Rucksack knapp ein halbes Jahr und 
1. er sitzt perfekt (kein rutschen oder schlappern)
2. viele Taschen
3. Trinkblase
4. Halbschalen-Helm-Halter und Fullface geeignet
5. Halter für Protektoren
6. etc.

Perfekt für Touren und Parkbesuche...


----------



## DerDuke83 (25. April 2012)

Ich habe mir den Evoc für 79 bestellt. FR Trail 20l.
Müsste ja geistig behindert sein, das doppelte zu latzen für eine etwas andere Optik des Nachfolgemodells.

Kein Vergleich zum Deuter X Race 16 L.
Der Deuter trägt sich trotz Brust-und Hüftgurt wie ein Turnbeutel.

Der Evoc mit 4l mehr ( die durch vernüftige Aufteilig gefühlte 14L sind ) sitzt bombenfest am Rücken und der breite Hüftgurt ist 1A.
Das Ding ist halt warm am Rücken, das stört mich nicht, denn ich schwitze so oder so 

Trinkblase benutze ich nicht, irgendwie bekomme ich die Teile trotz Reinigungsbürste etc. nicht 100% sauber und nach langer fahrt schmeckt alles nach Gummi und schal.


----------



## Sardic (26. April 2012)

Ich fahre den Deuter TransAlpin 30L. bekomme da alles rein und rann,auch die SJ. Unterteilung ist gut ,mann kan ds Hauptfach teilen, und kommt von unten ran. Benutze ihn  auch auf dem Weg zu Arbeit einkaufen usw. Hat viel gemacht in 2 Jahren und alles ist noch top.


----------



## Trailst4R (26. April 2012)

@DerDuke83: Wo genau hast du einen Evoc FR Trail 20L fÃ¼r 79â¬ gekauft? Ich finde den nur fÃ¼r 170â¬ rum!


----------



## DerDuke83 (26. April 2012)

Langer82 schrieb:


> Falls dir XL passen sollte wirst du ihn nirgends gÃ¼nstiger finden (laut google ^^)
> 
> Evoc Freeride Trail 20L Blau/WeiÃ 79,95 â¬
> 
> ...


 
Dort.
In XL 79 und in L 99â¬

Bei Bike Components gibts noch so eine braune SE fÃ¼r was um die 80â¬.

E: Anscheinend alles ausverkauft.


----------



## Trailst4R (26. April 2012)

Deswegen hatte ich gefragt, da ist alles ausverkauft!

Edit: Hast nen Link? Finde bei bike components nur ein auslaufmodell fÃ¼r 120â¬!


----------



## DerDuke83 (26. April 2012)

Der bei BC scheint auch weg zu sein.

War die "Mountain Heroes" Edition.

Mit "DerTrail" ist doppelt ärgerlich.

Da gab es für die Registrierung noch 10. Also habe ich effektiv 69 bezahlt.

Bei Rose ist noch einer für 89 :/

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/evoc-freeride-trail-20-l/aid:395203


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (26. April 2012)

Leider nur in XL, ist mir zu groÃ 

Bisher scheint der gÃ¼nstigste in M/L 120â¬ zu kosten. Gibts gerade gutscheine bei bike components?


----------



## MABUMG (26. April 2012)

Hi,

auch wenn ich mehr Touren fahre, habe ich mir von Camelbak "The Don" geholt. Der hat ausreichend viel Platz für Schoner, Helm (explizit Fullface) und innen noch Taschen für Werkzeug, Pumpe etc.

Der sitzt super am Körper und lässt sich auch gut verzurren. Habe den für 69,90 bei Sport Scheck bekommen.


----------



## Kesan (26. April 2012)

Heut bei Outdoor Broker gibs den Evoc Freeride Trail 20L für 79 , mit Newsletteranmeldung kann man nochmal 5 sparen. Allerdings die Farbe ist nicht so mein geschmack.

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/evoc-freeride-trail.html


----------



## Kapottmacha (26. April 2012)

So ich habe mir nun diesen [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004HKIFDS/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00"]EVOC Protektor Rucksack CC - 16L: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame] gekauft.Vom preis war das genau meine Vorstellung.
kleiner hätte er nicht sein sollen.Passt alles genau rein was musste(Knie, Schienenbeinprotektor,kleine Wasserflasche,Brille,Flickzeug,bissel Werkzeug).Selbst mein Integralhelm bekomme ich aufgeschnallt, er sitzt zwar sehr stramm & man muss schon eine wenig ziehen aber es geht.Wird sich mit der Zeit zeigen wie stabil die Haken & Bänder sind.Tragekomfort bin ich auch zufrieden, hatte aber vorher auch nur nen "Sack" aufm Rücken.Ist mit diesem nicht zu vergleichen.
Ersteindruck Note : 2- Für mich genau das was ich gesucht hab!!!

mfg Kapott


----------



## Trailst4R (26. April 2012)

@Kesan: Würde ich sofort kaufen, aber die Farbe kann ich einfach nicht nehmen


----------



## Kapottmacha (27. April 2012)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> @Kesan: Würde ich sofort kaufen, aber die Farbe kann ich einfach nicht nehmen




Gibt doch Textilfarbe


----------



## machero (27. April 2012)

Falls noch jemand n Rucksack sucht:

Dakine Nomad (gebraucht)  ...bis 40,- Euro auf jeden Fall schönes Schnäppchen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/330719131308?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Hatte ich selber auf der Beobachtungsliste, aber hab meinen ja jetzt hier schon im Bikemarkt bekommen 


PS. Ist NICHT meine Auktion ! Kenn auch NICHT den Verkäufer !
Also bieten auf eigene Gefahr


----------



## ottovalvole (1. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab seit ca 4 Monaten auch den Evoc

http://evocsports.com/de/bike/protector-backpacks/fr-trail-limited.html

Bin super zufrieden, Tragekomfort, Aufteilung (die besonders, endlich keine Sucherei mehr wie inner Frauenhandtasche*g*), Protector, alles top. Trinkblase passt auch einwandfrei, und sitzt wie angegossen, man merkt Ihn auf Tagestouren oder auf dem Trail gar net.

War gestern den ganzen Tag damit auf den Filthy trails, Ok, net auf der Downhill line, aber mich hat er kein Stück gestört.

Jammer auf hohem Niveau wäre die Atmungsaktivität am Rücken, aber das lässt sich bei einem Protektorenrucksack wohl nicht umgehen.

Fazit, ich würd Ihn wieder kaufen und bei meinem Stamm  gabs auch noch ein bisserl Rabatt.


----------



## dieFluse (2. Mai 2012)

Ich habe hier einen Dakine Apex bekommen und bin mit dem total zufrieden. Er hat viele Fächer für unterschiedlichste Sachen und wenn man den FF richtig fest macht, dann rutscht der kein Stück und unten an 2 "Dingern" kann man die Protektoren sehr gut befestigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (4. Mai 2012)

bin früher den Deuter Trans Alpine 26 SL gefahren (den ich heute noch für den Arbeitsweg nutze) danach vier Jahre den Dakine Attack und jetzt fahre ich den F-Stop Guru (wenn ich die Fotoausrüstung mitnehme) und den Evoc FR Trail.

Von der Passform ist der Evoc ein ganzes Stück besser als der Dakine und der Deuter. Insbesondere der Hüftgurt ist beim Evoc wirklich gut gelungen. Den F-Stop lasse ich mal außen vor, da er für viele zu speziell sein wird, ansonsten auch ein sehr empfehlenswerter Rucksack.

Einen verschwitzten Rücken habe ich übrigens bei allen Rucksäcken.


----------

